# Safestrap Changes Poll



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

*Possible Safestrap Changes Pool*​
*Do you have an External SD card?*

Yes38100.00%No00.00%

*Would you be willing to "sacrifice" 1.5G of your External SD card space for a full dual boot system?*

Yes38100.00%No00.00%

*Do you use Safestrap currently?*

Yes3078.95%No821.05%


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm considering a major change in how the 2nd-system / data is stored for Safestrap.

I'd like to create a process in the recovery which would shrink the external SD card's vfat partition by 1.5G, and then add 2 new partitions: 500M 2nd-system (ext3) and 1G 2nd-data (ext3)
I would also have an "undo" process for deleting the 2 partitions and restoring the full size of the SD card.

Clear Advantages to This Method:
1. Support for all devices regardless of /presintall partition size
2. Doesn't touch the main mmc area at all allowing for INSTANT swaps back and forth between 1st and 2nd system. No more "stashing" data as hidden backups.

Fill out the poll and let me know what you think?


----------



## lotzakritters (Jul 23, 2011)

WOW, that would be the perfect setup. Cant wait for you to come out with this. Keep up the Awesome work on your new baby, Safestrap........


----------



## somemadcaaant (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes please, that all sounds excellent as most of us will have large cards at any rate.

Also if you can make the OK key on the physical keyboard work for selecting something that would be awesome since the power button if so darn flimsy, the up and down buttons work fine.

-smc


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

Just setup the "OK" key on the keyboard to be select. That may have actually worked in the past and in 1.04 I redid the key bindings to fix the "Back button disabled" issue.

Sorry if that got lost.

It'll be fixed in the next version.


----------



## davros (Jun 11, 2011)

Options for either CWM or RZR on safestrap. Raidzero is open to helping with this is possible


----------

